# Houston we have Achieved Orbit around NWN!



## Leopold (Jun 18, 2002)

Curse you EB for opening at 10am!!! ARRGGHHH!!! IT WILL BE MINE!!!!

ps i am at work till 1am so i am updating this as i go!! Must find a way to kill time!!

pps Time changed!! They open an hour earlier! Time to go outside and camp!!

ppps Back at work..jetting out at 1030am EST, damn boss will hunt me down if i don't have an excuse..that's why i got here at 7am! Early lunch!

pppps Damn boss will not get alone so i can tell him "I haven't eaten breakfast and going to get some you want some?" and then flee to the store! Hurry up!!


ppppps CURSE FED EX AND THEIR LACK OF SPEED!!

pppppps It's here! I am off like a prom dress to pick it up..taking an early (1045AM lunch) hehe! Speed and time are of the essence!!!

ppppppps See my post on my quest for NWN at the end of this..


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Jun 18, 2002)

Excuse me while I drool.


----------



## Renshai (Jun 18, 2002)

Isn't today the ship date and tomorrow the release date? 

Ren


----------



## Yuan-Ti (Jun 18, 2002)

Renshai said:
			
		

> *Isn't today the ship date and tomorrow the release date?
> 
> Ren *




If you're right, Leopold is going to have an coniption when he gets to the store...


----------



## Renshai (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah.. i just got off the phone with my store... ships today for sale tomorrow.... some people are gonna be so upset 

Ren


----------



## IceBear (Jun 18, 2002)

All the EB stores in Toronto Canada said they will be selling it today.  Remember, Bioware is Canadian.

IceBear


----------



## Leopold (Jun 18, 2002)

Yuan-Ti said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If you're right, Leopold is going to have an coniption when he gets to the store... *




f1Z*K EB!!!!!!!!! CURSES TO THEM AND THEIR PLOT TO RUIN MY DAY!!!!!!!!!!!

I get there and ask the guy. He smiles and  says "tommorow's the big day!" I look at him with venom in my eye about to rip out his still beating heart and use it to polish my boots when i pick up the strategy guide and say "At least I can read this to bide my time!" i walk out of there fuming and $20 less richer than i started!

Curses to them and my Cthulu turn their brains to bannana puddinG!


----------



## Leopold (Jun 18, 2002)

IceBear said:
			
		

> *All the EB stores in Toronto Canada said they will be selling it today.  Remember, Bioware is Canadian.
> 
> IceBear *




another reason i hate canadians!! ARRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!


----------



## Darklance (Jun 18, 2002)

I think this sums it up pretty well.


----------



## Darklance (Jun 18, 2002)

And to sum up some other NWN threads.


----------



## Psychotic Jim (Jun 18, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> f1Z*K EB!!!!!!!!! CURSES TO THEM AND THEIR PLOT TO RUIN MY DAY!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



<Assumes a Nelson voice>  Hah-hah!


----------



## Leopold (Jun 18, 2002)

HEH


----------



## Bagpuss (Jun 18, 2002)

Could be worse you could be living in the UK and waiting until the 28th June. 

Still at least the lag isn't as bad as with Freedom Force which is now due on the 21st June. 

I hope NWN sticks to its release date unlike Freedom Force, which although it was already out in the US continued to have its UK release pushed back and back...


----------



## IceBear (Jun 18, 2002)

Just to make Canadians even more loved.....

I have my copy in my hands right now.

Bye...I'm off to play       

IceBear


----------



## Leopold (Jun 18, 2002)

IceBear said:
			
		

> *Just to make Canadians even more loved.....
> 
> I have my copy in my hands right now.
> 
> ...




MAY CTHULU SUCK YOUR BRAINS OUT THROUGH YOUR EARS WITH A STRAW!!! DAMN CANADIANS!!!


----------



## ForceUser (Jun 18, 2002)

Scott Kurtz summed up my feelings on the matter rather nicely.

I've been waiting for four years. I can wait a little longer.
I've been waiting for four years. I can wait a little longer.
I've been waiting for four years. I can wait a little longer.
I've been waiting for four years. I can wait a little longer.

Argh.


----------



## Renshai (Jun 18, 2002)

Way to go Icebear! Drop back in and let us know what you think!

Ren


----------



## Leopold (Jun 18, 2002)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> *Scott Kurtz summed up my feelings on the matter rather nicely.
> 
> I've been waiting for four years. I can wait a little longer.
> I've been waiting for four years. I can wait a little longer.
> ...




I CANNOT!!! TIME MUST MOVE FASTER!!!


----------



## dagger (Jun 18, 2002)

I would wait if I where you, its gonna be buggy. Just as the beta testers got the beta cds the game went gold.


----------



## Leopold (Jun 18, 2002)

dagger said:
			
		

> *I would wait if I where you, its gonna be buggy. Just as the beta testers got the beta cds the game went gold. *




and? i can take a few bugs here and there...


----------



## Psychotic Jim (Jun 18, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I CANNOT!!! TIME MUST MOVE FASTER!!! *



I think time needs to take a permanent vacation.  He has been very stressed recently.


----------



## dagger (Jun 18, 2002)

It will be more than a few, most games actually go through the beta phase before they are shipped.




			
				Leopold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> and? i can take a few bugs here and there... *


----------



## Leopold (Jun 18, 2002)

dagger said:
			
		

> *It will be more than a few, most games actually go through the beta phase before they are shipped.
> 
> 
> *




FULLY aware of this..but must have game...bugs can be squashed l8r.


----------



## IceBear (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm also trusting in the quality of Bioware's past games to offset the amount of bugs.  If it's buggy, I still know they will support it.

BTW - no bugs yet 

IceBear


----------



## Swack-Iron (Jun 18, 2002)

dagger said:
			
		

> *I would wait if I where you, its gonna be buggy. Just as the beta testers got the beta cds the game went gold. *




The *public* beta was brief. Bioware/Infogrames internal testing has been going on for years. I've been playing the game for 3 or 4 days, having put probably 20 hours into it sofar, and have yet to encounter a single bug.

And it's really fun, too!


----------



## Leopold (Jun 18, 2002)

Swack-Iron said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The *public* beta was brief. Bioware/Infogrames internal testing has been going on for years. I've been playing the game for 3 or 4 days, having put probably 20 hours into it sofar, and have yet to encounter a single bug.
> 
> And it's really fun, too! *




WHAT CLASS RACE COMBO??


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 18, 2002)

<twitch>  <twitch>

<revs up the bronco and grabs the black gloves>

Um, Icebear?  Say, where do you live buddy?  I'd like to um, bring you the uh, American symbol of brotherhood yeah.  And I could watch you play Neverwinter Nights..  Yeah, um..  Whaddya say?

<twitch>

<smile>

<twitch>


----------



## angramainyu (Jun 18, 2002)

Okay, enough teasing IceBear, how is it?

I'm trying to decide whether to wait for full reviews or go out and get it now, so spill the beans.  Yeay or Nay?


----------



## grimwell (Jun 18, 2002)

I caught word that copies of NWN were sneaking out in the US so I spent my lunch cruising the stores with the determination to find it.

Electronic's Botique said he had it and would be selling this evening. I could call after 5pm to see if any copies were left after the preorder people get theirs.

GameStop had the "reserve your copy" display up still, and said "tomorrow"

Best Buy said they were supposed to receive it on the 13th and it should be in store by Saturday.

Whoozles!


----------



## kengar (Jun 18, 2002)

Bagpuss wrote:




> Could be worse you could be living in the UK and waiting until the 28th June.



Or you could be a Mac user and waiting until the Fall (AT LEAST).


----------



## Henry (Jun 18, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *I get there and ask the guy. He smiles and  says "tommorow's the big day!" I look at him with venom in my eye about to rip out his still beating heart and use it to polish my boots when...*




This, I would pay to see.

Oh, wait... I'm saving my money for Neverwinter Nights... oh, well...


----------



## Renshai (Jun 18, 2002)

Just got back from Gamestop here in Texas.. will be in tomorrow.. thats fine though. I bought the worldbuilders book and I'm learning the scripting language... Its based on C and doesn't really look too hard.


Ren


----------



## Lazybones (Jun 18, 2002)

Just got back from EB on my lunch break... no luck.  Tonight would be perfect, too, since my fiance's out of town on a business trip.  

Oh well, tomorrow I guess.  

It *will* be in tomorrow, right?  (twitch)


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jun 18, 2002)

Now, I have a question.

Should it make me feel old that I remember (among other things) reading the day NWN was announced to the public?

Geez, and I'm only 22


----------



## Rackhir (Jun 18, 2002)

I have copies of it. It's installed, but I have to finish my work first. My boss bought a couple of copies for the office. It does appear that there are no prestige classes (at least none mentioned in the manual). 

I guess that's waiting for the splat book updates.

30pt buy for the characters. At least for the single player game.


----------



## Leopold (Jun 18, 2002)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> *I have copies of it. It's installed, but I have to finish my work first. My boss bought a couple of copies for the office. It does appear that there are no prestige classes (at least none mentioned in the manual).
> 
> I guess that's waiting for the splat book updates.
> 
> 30pt buy for the characters. At least for the single player game. *




I got the walkthrough and it states that there is a point buy..it will be VERY VERY close to 3e but there are some drastic changes to be had in there..it seems that a ranger and/or wizard or rogue combo will be a powerful match...


----------



## Swack-Iron (Jun 18, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> WHAT CLASS RACE COMBO?? *




So far the character that I've been playing single player with is a Fight. 3/Sorc. 3, and it's working nicely.

I've hired both an NPC Rogue and and NPC Cleric, and what I saw of them in action made we want to play each of those classes big time. You have to see a Cleric turning undead zombies -- you will want to convert to their religion on the spot!

As someone else pointed out, the single player game is a 30 pt. buy campaign, which makes some multiclassing a little tough but not impossible. IIRC someone who's running a server is free to set up a pt. buy at whatever value they desire, so not all games are necessarily going to be 30 pt. games.

I'd call it about 95% 3rd edition. There are some small liberties taken based on the limitations of computer gaming as a medium, but I haven't seen a single thing that's pissed me off because it's a small departure from 3e. For example, there's no Whirlwind Attack feat -- I'd guess because Whirlwind Attack and Cleave are so similar, but the first time you see your character Cleave through a horde of goblins, trust me you'll howl with glee. Power Attack is preset to 5 pts., but this makes a tremendous amount of sense because of the realtime nature of the game -- there's simply no time to enter a custom value for a Power Attack. To compensate they've added a Greater Power Attack feat that's a 10 pt. attack, so you have additional flexibility as a mid-level fighter.

I think some very hardcore 3e fans will complain mightily about these small changes. IMO they don't really have an understanding of how computer gaming works as a medium. If you played BG, BG2, or IWD you know that those games weren't 100% 2nd ed. rules, but they were really close, close enough that the familiarity with the rules system made you happy. I swear to you, NWN is the same way with 3e. Run to your store and pick up a copy -- if you enjoyed BG and IWD, you will love this game.


----------



## Wolfen Priest (Jun 18, 2002)

Has anyone managed to figure out (by playing or simply reading) what _real effect_ alignment has in the video game, other than a pointless tacked-on label?


----------



## ForceUser (Jun 18, 2002)

Wolfen Priest said:
			
		

> *Has anyone managed to figure out (by playing or simply reading) what real effect alignment has in the video game, other than a pointless tacked-on label? *




I can't speak for NWN (yet!!) but in BG2 it affected how NPCs react to your character.


----------



## Leopold (Jun 18, 2002)

Definately being a FI/So combo then! I would assume human than??


----------



## hong (Jun 18, 2002)

dagger said:
			
		

> *I would wait if I where you, its gonna be buggy.*




*Lalalalala I can't hear you*


----------



## MutantHamster (Jun 18, 2002)

*looks at the PVPs* AHHHHH!My Eyes! They burn with the evil of a sucky cartoon!


----------



## Sodalis (Jun 18, 2002)

does anyone know if it is a pC only game, or is it cross platform? I havent heard anything about this- so I would guess it is built for both PC and mac.  

*fingers crossed*oh please...oh please...oh please...oh please...oh please...oh please...oh please...oh please...oh please...oh please...oh please...oh please...oh please...oh please...oh please...oh please...oh please...oh please...oh please...oh please...oh please...


----------



## Lazybones (Jun 18, 2002)

Mac version is going to be released this fall, according to Bioware.


----------



## Sodalis (Jun 18, 2002)

well then they can just kiss my toes....

I hate this differential game release... 

GRRR!!!!!

*sigh*

I'm OK


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jun 18, 2002)

Sodalis said:
			
		

> *does anyone know if it is a pC only game, or is it cross platform? I havent heard anything about this- so I would guess it is built for both PC and mac. *




It is both PC and Mac (and Linux too, according to Amazon) but Mac users won't see the release till sometime in the fall.  That is, if it doesn't pull something like BG did and two &#!% years to port.


----------



## Leopold (Jun 18, 2002)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It is both PC and Mac (and Linux too, according to Amazon) but Mac users won't see the release till sometime in the fall.  That is, if it doesn't pull something like BG did and two &#!% years to port. *




COMPANY called Mac somthing or other promised a fall release..linux users will be able to dl it online..


----------



## GWolf (Jun 18, 2002)

*jeremy help...*

<twitch>

<twitch>

Wanted this game before I ever played DnD

<twitch>

Hopefully get it tomorrow...

<twitch>


----------



## Leopold (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: jeremy help...*



			
				GWolf said:
			
		

> *<twitch>
> 
> <twitch>
> 
> ...





called up EB, some 16 yr old twit girl answered I told her "I want to pay for the game right now" 

"I am sorry sir you can't pay for the game over the phone"

This is the first time a company has EVER refused my money over the phone. Hello! I want to pay for the bloody thing so all i have to do is go in wave my CC, smile, snatch the game, and flee out the door cackling and howling like a bandersnatch..but NOOOO they only let me reserve it. I even wanted to pre order it but the lil nit said "It'll be out tommorow sir, you don't have to!"

Again the red rage rose in me and I wanted to reach through the phone and smash her head against the reciever but I restrained myself. 
I can wait 14 hrs and 58 mins...yes..yes i can...


----------



## lupis3000 (Jun 18, 2002)

*CANADIANS ROCK*

we canadians rock why because we get biocorp games FASTER MUHAHAHA..... NEVER WINTER NIGHTS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FOOD FOR MY BRAIN!!!


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 18, 2002)

That's because they give you a little numbered registration slip and they can't give that to you over the phone.

They aren't bright enough or authorized probably to accept the card that made the payment as ID.

Games go to people with little numbers slips.


----------



## hong (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't know what you people are complaining about. Here in sAtLDU[*], the release date for NWN is the 28th. Just because we're in the Eastern Hemisphere always means we get teh shaft when it comes to release dates.

Feh. Feh, I say. Feh, bah and fthagn.


[*] sunny Austria, the Land Down Under


----------



## Leopold (Jun 18, 2002)

nitwits..they are all nitwits..at least the time is passing faster..i got too much work to do to keep looking at the seconds..how they pass..the way they go....rrrrr..


----------



## Gargoyle (Jun 19, 2002)

Swack-Iron said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think some very hardcore 3e fans will complain mightily about these small changes. IMO they don't really have an understanding of how computer gaming works as a medium. If you played BG, BG2, or IWD you know that those games weren't 100% 2nd ed. rules, but they were really close, close enough that the familiarity with the rules system made you happy. I swear to you, NWN is the same way with 3e. Run to your store and pick up a copy -- if you enjoyed BG and IWD, you will love this game. *




Thanks for the review!  Actually I don't think we'll hear too much griping about the rule changes.  Most pen and paper gamers I know are also enthusiastic CRPGers (and technical professionals) and will probably make the same conclusions you made.  But there's always that 1%...  

You know, presetting Power Attack to +5 and having a Greater Power Attack feat at +10 makes some sense in the pen and paper game.  Could speed things up and put a cap on the huge damage bonuses at high levels.  Do you get +5 to damage/-5 to attack at first level in NWN, or must you get a base attack bonus of +5 first to reach that amount?  Having +5/-5 at first level might actually be balanced, IMO, though it would need some playtesting.  

Anyway, have fun.  Can't wait to pick it up and start building the Valley of the Four Kingdoms.


----------



## Henry (Jun 19, 2002)

I'm firing up Icewind Dale tonight - pablum is better than watching Leopold cry for 15 hours. 

I look forward to this absolute kick-butt game.


----------



## WizarDru (Jun 19, 2002)

Well, one of my players HAS IT, and is playing it right now.


I HATE HIM.  If I don't get the game later this week...well, something just might happen to his character.  Something....*bad*.


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 19, 2002)

It's unfortunate: Grand Theft Auto 3 just came out recently for PC and has sucked up huge quantities of my time. Now, NWN, my most anticipated game for years, has just been released. In another few days, Warcraft 3 will also be out. How the hell will I be able to play all of these?

The answer? Summer vacation. Life is good.


----------



## Leopold (Jun 19, 2002)

DEATH TO THOSE THAT HAVE IT!!!! POX ON THEIR HOMES!!


----------



## WizarDru (Jun 19, 2002)

It gets worse.  He just sent me SCREENSHOTS.


That, and he's recreated one of his characters (a half-orc barbarian) in NWN.  Only difference?  The NWN version is 30-pt. buy, not 28.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 19, 2002)

I'm Canadian, and I'm waiting until tomorrow.  Looks like the official NWN boards are pretty busy though.  You can only get in with a CD key, and they currently (midnight EST) have 300 poeple logged in and over 1000 threads/10000 posts.

I feel so left out...*goes back to reading his World Builder Guide*


----------



## TBoarder (Jun 19, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *DEATH TO THOSE THAT HAVE IT!!!! POX ON THEIR HOMES!! *




Umm... Have it... been playing it all night now.  I don't want a pox on my home.  

Seriously, this game is amazing.  I won't give any spoilers.  Its implementation of 3rd edition rules is better than I expected (from the horror stories I've been reading online).  Even with the new graphics engine and the new rules set, it still _feels_ like a new Baldur's Gate game.  

The tutorial is perfect.  It's integrated into the beginning of the story and by the time I got through it, I was able to do anything I needed to do in the game.  I've never had an easier time controlling a camera in a 3d game.  Maybe the only complaint I have (and I can even call it a complaint, it's so minor) is that the camera doesn't pull out far enough.  Even zoomed out all the way, you're only getting a view distance comparable to Planescape: Torment's.

I'm playing as a charismatic human rogue, and while I've had to do quite a bit of combat, I'm not feeling overwhelmed at all.  I'm capable of doing good amounts of damage with my sneak attacks, and am able to get sneak attacks off pretty easily.  My charisma isn't going to waste either.  I've had quite a few opportunities to you my Persuasion skill (And actually took the skill focus feat in it... it gives a +3 bonus instead of +2).

Sorry, gotta get back to playing... who needs sleep?


----------



## EverSoar (Jun 19, 2002)

Hah..mac users


----------



## chillwindhaven69 (Jun 19, 2002)

is it true that you can start the game at any level and the encounters are scaled to your level:

e.g start with 2nd level character and fight twice as many monsters.


----------



## SableWyvern (Jun 19, 2002)

It cannot be T minus 12 hours *until* anything.

T minus 12 hours is a fixed moment in time - 12 hours before T.

T itself is a moment in Time - in this case, the release of NWN.

Now that I've got that off my chest, carry on, feeling free to use the term in its popularly accepted form.


----------



## TBoarder (Jun 19, 2002)

chillwindhaven69 said:
			
		

> *is it true that you can start the game at any level and the encounters are scaled to your level:
> 
> e.g start with 2nd level character and fight twice as many monsters. *




Not with the single player part of the game.  You start out at 1st level, but you level up relatively quickly.  I'm 4th level now after about 6 or 7 hours of play.


----------



## Leopold (Jun 19, 2002)

so close now... i can feel the anticipation!


----------



## Leopold (Jun 19, 2002)

almost time to flee the office..curse these EB bastards for making me wait a day for it!!


----------



## Henry (Jun 19, 2002)

Curse the Infogrammes bastards, not the EB Bastards - a street date is a street date, even if your colleagues are breaking it.

My wife's picking it up for me this morning... Heh, Heh, Heh, Heh...

Now, the big question is... can I convincingly fake a sprained appendage in an office environment?


----------



## drunkadelic (Jun 19, 2002)

Does anyone know the MSRP on this bad boy in US dollars? I didn't realize that it was coming out today, and I foolishly payed the water bill. And um...hehe, if it's over 45 bucks, can someone loan me 10? I'm good for it, I promise!


----------



## Leopold (Jun 19, 2002)

drunkadelic said:
			
		

> *Does anyone know the MSRP on this bad boy in US dollars? I didn't realize that it was coming out today, and I foolishly payed the water bill. And um...hehe, if it's over 45 bucks, can someone loan me 10? I'm good for it, I promise!  *




$54.99 is the MSRP


----------



## Leopold (Jun 19, 2002)

fed ex is in transit, i called the store and they happily told me it will be there in "30 min!". Why are these people so happy? Have they no sense of urgency? Do they not know how uber important it is that a copy of this game be MINE!?!!??!?!


FOOLS!!


----------



## Henry (Jun 19, 2002)

Leopold, if I pay you, could you come to my birthday party this year, dressed as Victor von Doom? You do a great impression of him online! 

Just Kidding, Doc - I hope that your store gets it soon. Me, I'm counting the hours!


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 19, 2002)

Well....

I have been waiting on this game for the last few years. Now, just before its release, I got a speeding ticket that is going to cost me $158..... now I can't get NWN.

I'd like to find that bastard that wrote that ticket... and skin him with a butter knife dipped in Clorox.


----------



## Baumi (Jun 19, 2002)

Can anyone (who already played it) tell me if the Wizard and Sorcerer are balanced?

I heard that the Sorcerer can swap his known spell each level and I know that there are no Magic Item Feats (so no Scribe Scroll for the Wizard). Add this to the fact that there are less spells available, so it seems to me that the Wizards are very underpowered to the Sorcerers.

Can anyone tell if this is true or show me that it is not?

Have FUN!
Baumi


----------



## Leopold (Jun 19, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Well....
> 
> I have been waiting on this game for the last few years. Now, just before its release, I got a speeding ticket that is going to cost me $158..... now I can't get NWN.
> 
> I'd like to find that bastard that wrote that ticket... and skin him with a butter knife dipped in Clorox. *




castrate him using a rusty spork..that always works for me...Oh and you can buy NWN still and pay for the ticket later...just file for an extension on the ticket...


As for dressing up as Victor von doom, as long as you pay airfare and have hot chix there i am all set!

now time to call these twits and and see if it's there..it's been 37mins so they should have news!


----------



## GWolf (Jun 19, 2002)

*yes!*

I just bought NWN! We need a NWN board  here


----------



## Henry (Jun 19, 2002)

we have a board for NWN - It's called the D&D Software board. Given its current level of underutilization, it could USE some more traffic!


----------



## Ashtal (Jun 19, 2002)

Yeah, I think it's about time this got kicked over into the appropriate forum. 


Ashtal - who may or may not be getting her hands on NWN this early evening, but will have to live the game vicariously through her BF's computer, since it has the 3D card, while her computer does not ... CRY FOR ME!


----------



## toberane (Jun 19, 2002)

I just called my wife and she said I could get it!  Yayy!

Er, um, I mean... Of course she said I could get it!  I mean, it's not like I have to go running to her every time I want to spend a little money.

Right honey?  ::ducks::


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 19, 2002)

Haha! I just got married so I know exactly what your talking about.

Oh well... maybe in August....


----------



## Wolfen Priest (Jun 19, 2002)

All you people who can't afford the game:

*At least you have the hardware you play it!!!*

My machine is 3 years old, 400 mHz and I need to buy a _whole new fricken computer!_  The saddest part is, I've actually got the money, but can't spend it if I want to buy a wedding ring for my fiancee... how pathetic is that?


----------



## JCLabelle (Jun 19, 2002)

Yeah, looks like Sorcerers can swap out some spells every time they level.  Wizards still get their bonus feats tho, there are a few metamagic/spellcasting feats in the game : Combat Casting, Empower, Extend, Maximize, Quicken, Silent, Still, Spell Focus, Spell Penetration.

Not only that, but ( taking the example to the extreme ) there are 12 level 9 Wizard/Sorcerer spells : Dominate Monster, Energy Drain, Gate ( summon a balor, no automatic control tho I believe ), Greater Spell Mantle ( Reflects 1d12 + 10 level of spells ), Meteor Swarm, Mordenkainen's Disjunction ( A sort of Super Dispel Magic in the game ), Power Word : Kill, Shapechange ( change into 1 of 5 or 6 pretty powerful forms, dragons and slaad among others ), Summon Monster 9 ( Summon a random type elemental ), Time Stop, Wail of the Banshee, Weird.

Sorcerers, at level 20, know 3 lvl 9 spells, while a wizard will eventually get all 12, all of which are extremely usefull.

As a side note, I have'nt seen anything in the manual that would indicate that Sorcerers and Bards take longer to cast Metamagicked spells, but even if they don't things look fine, balance wise, between the Sorcerer and Wizard.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Jun 19, 2002)

Wolfen Priest said:
			
		

> *The saddest part is, I've actually got the money, but can't spend it if I want to buy a wedding ring for my fiancee... how pathetic is that? *




Uh, that is extremely UN-pathetic.


----------



## Ashtal (Jun 19, 2002)

Wolfen Priest said:
			
		

> * The saddest part is, I've actually got the money, but can't spend it if I want to buy a wedding ring for my fiancee... how pathetic is that? *




Dude, if you resent having to buy her a ring, maybe you shouldn't be buying her a ring, if you get what I'm saying.


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 19, 2002)

Wolfen Priest said:
			
		

> *All you people who can't afford the game:
> 
> At least you have the hardware you play it!!!
> 
> My machine is 3 years old, 400 mHz and I need to buy a whole new fricken computer!  The saddest part is, I've actually got the money, but can't spend it if I want to buy a wedding ring for my fiancee... how pathetic is that? *




I've heard you're supposed to spend two months' salary on NWN.  That could be a rumor.

As far as hardware -- it makes me ill to realize that I've upgraded to new computers TWICE since NWN was first announced.  Fortunately, the most recent update was 2 days ago -- 2.26 Mhz with 500MB RAM here I come!


----------



## toberane (Jun 19, 2002)

Wolfen Priest said:
			
		

> *All you people who can't afford the game:
> 
> At least you have the hardware you play it!!!
> 
> My machine is 3 years old, 400 mHz and I need to buy a whole new fricken computer!  The saddest part is, I've actually got the money, but can't spend it if I want to buy a wedding ring for my fiancee... how pathetic is that? *




Dude, believe me, if you even let her THINK you are having conflicted feelings about whether to buy NWN or to buy her ring, you will NEVER, EVER hear the end of it.  Trust me.

Buy the ring.  Then find something to pawn so you can buy NWN (but for crying out loud, DO NOT, and I can't stress this enough, DO NOT PAWN THE RING.   )


----------



## Ashtal (Jun 19, 2002)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I've heard you're supposed to spend two months' salary on NWN.  That could be a rumor.
> 
> *




*snicker!*

I've already told my honey - spend two month's salary on a ring for me, and I'll beat you senseless for wasting so much money!  BLECH!

Computer hardware ... now that's love!!


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jun 19, 2002)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *As far as hardware -- it makes me ill to realize that I've upgraded to new computers TWICE since NWN was first announced.  Fortunately, the most recent update was 2 days ago -- 2.26 Mhz with 500MB RAM here I come!   *




You do mean GHz, right?


----------



## Dr Midnight (Jun 19, 2002)

Ashtal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> *snicker!*
> 
> ...




Ahh, we need more women like the 'Tal. 

I personally can't believe that the two month salary thing is an inevitable rite of life... like prostate exams and deathbeds. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Leopold (Jun 19, 2002)

My quest for NWN begins at 11am.....

I meekly tell the boss I am off to lunch and smile, my hand flicks the oakley shades on my face as I smile smugly and walk out the back door. Noone is looking as I cooly stride toward the '95 Tbird w/ 4.6L V8 and open her up. I slide easily into the leather seats and fire up the engine, the roar of the unmuffled exhaust is music to my ears. I rev her once and flip on the radio, Brams "Dance of the Bumblebee" poors out as I drop the tranny into Reverse and pell out.

The sound of the violins competing each other like bumblebees mirrors my driving. I weave in and out as each chord on the strings is being strained, I swerve left and right exceeding the speed limit by 30+ as I dart in and out as a bumblebee would. The music accelerates as does my car, dancing too and fro. Someone shows me that I am number 1 on their hand and I smile and return the compliment. I squeel and do a sliding Y turn Ronin-style into the parking lot, some kids look at me funny and parents move them away. I open the door to the smell of burnt Perellis and it's so sweet scent.

I sally ontoward the door of the mall, open it up and calmly, calculatingly move toward my objective: EB. I walk into the store and see my prey hidden behind the counter in it's small 8" box. A insipet fool asks me what I want and smiles. I picture taking an axe toward his arms and watching him flail around like a fountain squirting blood everywhere for asking me that silly question, but I grit my teeth and smile "I am here for NeverWinter Nights" I grind out.  He goes behind the counter and I follow him, stalking him like a lion would a wildebeast on the sarengheti. He reaches over to pick up my copy and says "Oh did you have it reserved?" I nearly lose my calm cool and want to bash his head in with a mallet and say "Yes i did it's under my name" and I tell him as my eye twitches as I see the ebony box sitting on the counter. He pulls it up and starts talking to me about customers while ringing me, up. I have to hold myself back from taking a stick of C4 and planting it on his torso and wanting to press the button to shower the store in body parts, he still holds my copy of NWN. I give him my CC, he smiles again, I smile back, hating him the whole time. How can he smile like me knowing what he has in his hands is rightfully mine?!?!? He rings me up, I sign my copy, having to stop myself from spearing his chubby hand with the pen as I snatch my copy of NWN from his clutches and walk off with my prey in my hands cackling the whole way shouting "MINE  MINE MINE!! ITS ALL MINE!""

I make it halfway out the door and the box calls to me "Open me up it says, come on you want to". Who am I to argue with it? I tear it open like a 4 yr old on christmas and discover it's golden contents:

4 CD's
1 Cloth Map
1 Huge manual.

I disregard the cloth map as useless and stare at the bounty that I have infront of me. The 4 CD's that hold the end to my quest is in my hands! I howl with glee as I sprint toward the car, turn her on and do a doughnut while peeling out of the parking lot shouting "ITS MINE ALLLLL MINE!!!!"


Now I sit at my desk, calmly relating the story to y'all. Staring at the 4 CD's before me, they call to me I tell you, install me, run me, let's play, they say. I hear them..and soon I will obey....


----------



## Leopold (Jun 19, 2002)

Ashtal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> *snicker!*
> 
> ...




what a woman....


----------



## Dr Midnight (Jun 19, 2002)

Damn, Leopold... I'd think you were Harry Knowles under a pseudonym for that rambling description of something simple, but you spelled far too many words correctly. 

Cloth map, eh? Nice!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 19, 2002)

Wolfen Priest said:
			
		

> *All you people who can't afford the game:
> 
> At least you have the hardware you play it!!!
> 
> My machine is 3 years old, 400 mHz and I need to buy a whole new fricken computer!  The saddest part is, I've actually got the money, but can't spend it if I want to buy a wedding ring for my fiancee... how pathetic is that? *




You know you could just upgrade your CPU.  Contact tech support tell them what you have and how far you can take it up.  I figure you could go 600 with no problem at a cost of $50.  

I know because I took my 350 to 500 earlier this year for that price.  Going to try NWN on it.


----------



## Leopold (Jun 19, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *Damn, Leopold... I'd think you were Harry Knowles under a pseudonym for that rambling description of something simple, but you spelled far too many words correctly.
> 
> Cloth map, eh? Nice! *





who's harry knowles? clot map is like a piece of tissue paper more or less. I think one good tug and it's in tatters..oh well i'll never use the bloody thing..


----------



## Dr Midnight (Jun 19, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *who's harry knowles? *




movie guy who runs aintitcool.com. Can't review a movie without telling you first about what he did that day, the drive to the theater, etc...


----------



## Henry (Jun 19, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ahh, we need more women like the 'Tal.
> 
> I personally can't believe that the two month salary thing is an inevitable rite of life... like prostate exams and deathbeds. It's ridiculous. *




Actually, the way to do it is as follows:

Save back $10.00 per week for several years, while you are looking for Miss Right. Then, when you find her, you can buy her a big ****ing Ring, and she'll think you are the Forgotten Kennedy Relative. 

If you NEVER find Miss Right by the time you are 35, spend it on a GIGANTIC blowout vacation involving much Booze, Loose Women, and outrageous parties. 

Ashtal, my wife is the same way - but with pets. If I spent $200 or more on a ring or other item for her, she'd beat me senseless, call me a bad name, and ask where the puppy is.


----------



## Leopold (Jun 19, 2002)

Henry said:
			
		

> *
> If you NEVER find Miss Right by the time you are 35, spend it on a GIGANTIC blowout vacation involving much Booze, Loose Women, and outrageous parties.
> 
> *





man this sounds like a blast even if you are married! sign me up for the first International ENWorld Bachelor cruise!!


----------



## Dr Midnight (Jun 19, 2002)

Henry said:
			
		

> *Save back $10.00 per week for several years, while you are looking for Miss Right. Then, when you find her, you can buy her a big ****ing Ring, and she'll think you are the Forgotten Kennedy Relative.  *




See, but Miss Right doesn't WANT an expensive ring.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 19, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> man this sounds like a blast even if you are married! sign me up for the first International ENWorld Bachelor cruise!! *




Is the last we will hear from Leopold or will he resist the will-o'-wisp silent call from his Neverwinter Nights game and post tibits from the manual? 


ARRRRR not getting mine until after work!


----------



## Default Name Player (Jun 19, 2002)

Just wondering, but are there others out there more interested in making adventures that playing the game? During my lunch break, I went out and picked up NW, NW Adventure Guide, and NW Worldbuilder Guide. First, I gotta say that I know SQUAT about programming, and the C scripting described in the Worldbuilder guide kinda scares me.

However, my first urge is to install the game and start playing around with scripts!


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 19, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You do mean GHz, right?  *




Uh, oops, I better have a talk with the fellow I bought this from!  Now that I think about it, it was suspicious that he was selling PCs from the back of a rusty van.  

Oh, btw, I have NWN installed RIGHT NOW and am going to go play RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Leopold (Jun 19, 2002)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Is the last we will hear from Leopold or will he resist the will-o'-wisp silent call from his Neverwinter Nights game and post tibits from the manual?
> 
> ...




manual..the cover..glossy..matte black..with purple letters..the eye staring at me..wanting me to open the covers....Oh I must! Here is what it has:

216 pages of goodness..

(examples of what's in the book)

The game: What is NWN

In-game screens: what do the icons mean

Multiplayer: Server pc's and local pc's. No more carting your pc to the dm's house, just build it and leave it on the server!

Places and People: Blah blah blah about NeverWinter.

PHB: Build your PC and what all the stats and abilities do AS well as the classes that have been discussed.

Combat: How to kill things with the sharp pointy stick (The pointy end goes into the enemy).

Movement: How fast you can go 

Spells: Tactics, description, casting time, etc.

Exp: What to do when you have enough to gain a level

Build your own adventure: How to use the toolset.

Notes for DM: How to turn a module and do the things a DM does.

Appendixes, Spells, and Notes take up another 30 pages..

<end>

Now I must return to this thing they call work..I had to put the cd's back in the car, under things to remain cool. Somehow I turned away for a second and when i turned back the pop up for NWN had appeard and was going to install...the picture haunts my vision as I click CANCEL to not install it all the while it torments me telling me to install it, that all i have to do is hit next 4 times...such evil this game is...i can't wait for it to consume me when i get home....


----------



## Leopold (Jun 19, 2002)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Uh, oops, I better have a talk with the fellow I bought this from!  Now that I think about it, it was suspicious that he was selling PCs from the back of a rusty van.
> 
> Oh, btw, I have NWN installed RIGHT NOW and am going to go play RIGHT NOW.  *





curse you eric noah...may your PC's be plagued with stumpy limbs and your toes be covered in tree fungus!


----------



## Leopold (Jun 19, 2002)

Default Name Player said:
			
		

> *Just wondering, but are there others out there more interested in making adventures that playing the game? During my lunch break, I went out and picked up NW, NW Adventure Guide, and NW Worldbuilder Guide. First, I gotta say that I know SQUAT about programming, and the C scripting described in the Worldbuilder guide kinda scares me.
> 
> However, my first urge is to install the game and start playing around with scripts!  *




it so damn easy you will just laugh..it's about as difficult as saying:

Indoors or outdoors?
What tiles you want the groud to be?
What items you want to place where?
What Monsters you want to put down?
What do you want NPCs to say?


all done for you in a GUI and THEN!!!! you can just walk through the game like you were a pc..a mini tour..all done in the tool set itself...oh how awesome...


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jun 19, 2002)

Default Name Player said:
			
		

> *Just wondering, but are there others out there more interested in making adventures that playing the game? During my lunch break, I went out and picked up NW, NW Adventure Guide, and NW Worldbuilder Guide. First, I gotta say that I know SQUAT about programming, and the C scripting described in the Worldbuilder guide kinda scares me.
> 
> However, my first urge is to install the game and start playing around with scripts!  *




That's my reaction exactly.  I've never been too fond of the Baldur's Gate/Planescape: Torment kind of game, but making a dungeon of my own, that's massively cool!


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 19, 2002)

Opens up his manual and reads...can't wait till I get out of work!!!


----------



## Default Name Player (Jun 19, 2002)

> 4 CD's
> 1 Cloth Map
> 1 Huge manual.




I didn't preorder NW, so I'm not sure if that's what the fourth disc is for, but I opened my box and got 3 discs:

Installation Disc 1
Installation Disc 2
Play Disc

Just wanted to confirm, but is it "normal" to have 3 CD-ROMs with the game? I've been surfing the web for info, but couldn't find any.

Thanks for any clarification


----------



## Lazybones (Jun 19, 2002)

Got mine on my lunch break just now... boy, this afternoon's going to be a crawler at work.  It wasn't until I signed the CC receipt that I realized I'd forgotten to ask how much the game cost...

For those interested in learning NWN Script, there's some cool tutorials at NW Vault that I've been studying (well, I gotta do SOMETHING at work while I'm waiting ).  I suspect I'll be there all afternoon while pretending to work.  

As for the ring debate, such a thing is worth every penny, IMO.  I got my fiance a fairly expensive sparklie (significantly more than the motorcycle I'd been thinking about buying before I met her), but it was well worth it.  We call it the One Ring and nearly a year later she's still raving about it and showing it to people.  

Just got mine, too... my days of bachelorhood are numbered!


----------



## Simon Magalis (Jun 19, 2002)

Well, I too picked up the game which I have been reading about with baited breath for three years.... and my computer won't run it. My computer, which meets all the specs and runs Dungeon Siege pretty well, won't run it. Needless to say, I am disappointed.


----------



## Pielorinho (Jun 19, 2002)

Wolfen Priest said:
			
		

> *All you people who can't afford the game:
> 
> At least you have the hardware you play it!!!
> 
> My machine is 3 years old, 400 mHz and I need to buy a whole new fricken computer!  The saddest part is, I've actually got the money, but can't spend it if I want to buy a wedding ring for my fiancee... how pathetic is that? *




While Ashtal's is one perspective (and a highly commendable one, I might add), I do want to point out that the wedding ring is supposed to cost more than $59.95.  Just so you know.

Daniel


----------



## Leopold (Jun 19, 2002)

Default Name Player said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I didn't preorder NW, so I'm not sure if that's what the fourth disc is for, but I opened my box and got 3 discs:
> 
> ...




it's only 3 cd's and not 4..the 4th cd was to be the LINUX build but we have to dl that now...


----------



## Wolfen Priest (Jun 19, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Uh, that is extremely UN-pathetic. *




I guess, really, the only pathetic thing about it is that I'm even _tempted_ to spend the money on a new computer so I can play a new (and, um, unreviewed) game, rather than buy a ring.

And to the guy who suggested getting a $50 computer upgrade:  (a) my computer has wayyy too many problems, nowhere near the necessary RAM or processor speed, is missing files etc. etc.... and (b) dood, you will need a better processing speed than 500 gHz.  The minimum requirement is 128 RAM and 800 gHz.  Check out the Official Website...  that other one stating the "presumed" sys req's (96 MB of RAM and 350 mHz) is just wrong.


----------



## Leopold (Jun 19, 2002)

Wolfen Priest said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I guess, really, the only pathetic thing about it is that I'm even tempted to spend the money on a new computer so I can play a new (and, um, unreviewed) game, rather than buy a ring.
> 
> And to the guy who suggested getting a $50 computer upgrade:  (a) my computer has wayyy too many problems, nowhere near the necessary RAM or processor speed, is missing files etc. etc.... and (b) dood, you will need a better processing speed than 500 gHz.  The minimum requirement is 128 RAM and 800 gHz.  Check out the Official Website...  that other one stating the "presumed" sys req's (96 MB of RAM and 350 mHz) is just wrong. *




buy her a simple ring, get a halfway decent Celeron/Duron and get the game as well..there's a fell swoop right there..remember this is an enagement ring (or is this THE wedding ring?) so you can skimp on it a tad..remember it's the thought that counts!!!


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 19, 2002)

I've created a mini module, teeny tiny really, and will be in there as DM for a few minutes.  It's called Eric's First.  Not sure how you might find it but if you do feel free to drop in and say howdy.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 20, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *Movement: How fast you can go*



I heard a scary rumor a while back that monks and barbarians had the same speed as everybody else, tell me this is just some evil plot to make me miserable. 

And to the point, I need a dang new computer! The only thing I have enough of to play NWN is RAM! Gah!


----------



## Swack-Iron (Jun 20, 2002)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *I've created a mini module, teeny tiny really, and will be in there as DM for a few minutes.  It's called Eric's First.  Not sure how you might find it but if you do feel free to drop in and say howdy. *




Since I've had the game for a few days, I reallyreallyreally wanted to be the first person in the universe to make NWN: Orc & Pie. I dreamed of having it available to the world for today. I couldn't do it in the end though...

...since there's no pie graphic. *sigh*


----------



## Swack-Iron (Jun 20, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *
> I heard a scary rumor a while back that monks and barbarians had the same speed as everybody else, tell me this is just some evil plot to make me miserable.
> *




It must be an evil plot then, 'cause it's not true. I can verify that Monks and Barbarians do move faster (although Monks don't do so until 3rd level).


----------



## Morrus (Jun 20, 2002)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *
> Oh, btw, I have NWN installed RIGHT NOW and am going to go play RIGHT NOW.  *




Another nine days for me. 

Maybe I should move to America.


----------



## Leopold (Jun 20, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Another nine days for me.
> 
> Maybe I should move to America. *




played the game for a few hours today..nice graphics, easy combat, smooth operation...just buggy....yes you heard it there is a patch out already for it so download away. They have major issues with XP so far, i had to tone down my mode from 64 to 16 and i am not the only one..check the NWN forums and you will see..it's good, it's clean, it runs safely (now) so best of luck to those that have it and have problems which is more than likely remidied by latest drivers and so forth...


did they rush it? Yes. 

Is it worth it? yes

Can you play it without crashing? Depends on what your specs are. Anything less than 700mhz and a GF2 or higher is gonna have BSODs and game is going to suck. Oh and all you with Aureal sound cards, your SOL...


----------



## toberane (Jun 20, 2002)

Three weeks ago, I was in Best buy... I saw the preorder boxes for Neverwinter Nights... I considered dropping ten bucks on it... I didn't.

This evening I went to almost every store in town that I even thought MIGHT have an unreserved copy of the game.

No dice.

::sigh::


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 20, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> played the game for a few hours today..nice graphics, easy combat, smooth operation...just buggy....yes you heard it there is a patch out already for it so download away. They have major issues with XP so far, i had to tone down my mode from 64 to 16 and i am not the only one..check the NWN forums and you will see..it's good, it's clean, it runs safely (now) so best of luck to those that have it and have problems which is more than likely remidied by latest drivers and so forth...
> 
> ...




Wow, well I guess I lucked out -- running XP here with no problems whatsoever...


----------



## Ruvion (Jun 20, 2002)

*Got the upgrade blues...*

Living in Canada and stuck with a "not-good-enough" harware.  (sigh)

Snow Sword Icescapades, uhh...I mean, Never Winter Nights where are you!?!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 20, 2002)

Simon Magalis said:
			
		

> *Well, I too picked up the game which I have been reading about with baited breath for three years.... and my computer won't run it. My computer, which meets all the specs and runs Dungeon Siege pretty well, won't run it. Needless to say, I am disappointed. *




Feel your pain.  My problem looks to be my video card is a tad old and needs to be updated.  I think it would be in my best interest to look to a new machine.


----------



## Ashtal (Jun 20, 2002)

I dunno - my BF's running his on a P3 500 with no problems, though he has a good graphic card and RAM out the ying-yang!

I am already a NWN Widow.    He played it from 6:00 - 11:00, stopping long enough to let me try chargen (point buy - BLEH!) and check on my Mom's computer, which has gotten the Klez virus (which he helped fix - go my honey!).

Today, after a brief visit with the doctor (specialist ping-pong) I think I'm going to hunker down with it and try out some multiplayer.  Until the honey comes home.  Then I am widowed again. 

Anyone know of any good movies released on video lately?


----------



## Gargoyle (Jun 20, 2002)

Ignored all responsibilities and played for a few hours yesterday on my XP machine.   It crashed a couple of times, once when I was changing video settings (save the game first!) and once after a few hours of play for no apparent reason.  Overall it's working pretty well for me and my fighter is 5th level and kicking butt.   Looking forward to playing multiplayer, as that's where I think it will really shine.    Back to work...


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 20, 2002)

<sitting at work playing on his crappy PC while the boss is away>

Only get it to run with the tier below 16 MB textures in 800 x 600 res with a lot of the bennies turned off.

But at home...  It's running on a 1.3 Ghz rig with a GeForce3 with every single option cranked.  Smooth as butter and beautiful as, I dunno, it's just beautiful ok?  

Couldn't get it to run on my wife's computer, but after I downloaded the patch and upgraded the driver on her video game it's running smoothly.  Yay Bioware!


----------



## Leopold (Jun 20, 2002)

can anyone get it to run with 64mb textures on?? i can't seem to get it to work..crashes left and right..


----------



## Pielorinho (Jun 20, 2002)

Yesterday when I got home from Best Buy, I was laughing and giggling and clutching my purchases so much that my girlfriend broke out the leftover Christmas candy and gave me a candy cane.

It's been a long half-a-week.  My computer, crotchety and irritable in its old age (second birthday, coming up!), has been refusing to boot up lately, and over the weekend, it decided that I wanted it to be a no-mouse, 16-color monstrosity.  I spent hours and hours just getting the color and mouse back.

My brother, bless his heart, offered to install Windows 2000 on it, so he took it with him Sunday night after our game session, and spent hours and hours working on it, installing a new power source, and doing whatever it took.

Then Tuesday he got NWN, installed it on his computer -- and found out that a Voodoo3 16mb card wasn't good enough for this primadonna of a game.  He sadly ordered one online, and told me.

See, I also have a Voodoo3 16mb card.

Screw that, I thought, and after work, I went to his house to pick up my computer, went to Best Buy and picked up a 64MB GeForce4 card (woo hoo!) and an extra 128 MB RAM (on sale for $13, double woohoo!), and came home, giggling and clutching.

I had to go all Home Improvement on our dryer before my girlfriend would let me play (fair enough), but then I booted it up.

And for some unknown reason, chose to play a bard.

Sigh.

I'm trying to decide whether I want to stick with the bard or try a different character; I think bards will be more fun in big groups, and with the limit on party members, it might not be so great.  I'm also thinking maybe i'll multiclass into sorcerer -- the two seem like they'll go well together.

So far, it's pretty great!
Daniel


----------



## Dr Midnight (Jun 20, 2002)

Managed to snag one last night, after four hours- no joking- of running around from store to store. 

I've got it at 800x600, 16 m... and the thing is still choking. The little hand icon flickers constantly. Can someone tell me what to do? I don't know my PC's specs, but it's a fairly new, expensive computer... I get the feeling it should be running more smoothly.


----------



## Valanthe the Sleepless (Jun 20, 2002)

*Wizardru's wife responds...*



			
				WizarDru said:
			
		

> *Well, one of my players HAS IT, and is playing it right now.
> 
> 
> I HATE HIM.  If I don't get the game later this week...well, something just might happen to his character.  Something....bad. *





Blah, blah, blah - Quiet, you!   

You didn't waist time during your lunch hour. You walked in the door last night with one for each of us (a great wrath to befall him if he was empty handed) and made your character before even I installed mine.

I got to play my rogue, but somehow died while training in the rogue room  

I did however managed to score a date with  Shade (an NPC Rogue) to the evening's big feast.

Woot!


----------



## Pielorinho (Jun 20, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *I've got it at 800x600, 16 m... and the thing is still choking. The little hand icon flickers constantly. Can someone tell me what to do? I don't know my PC's specs, but it's a fairly new, expensive computer... I get the feeling it should be running more smoothly. *




Doc, do you have other software running in the background, e.g., antivirus software?  How's your video card?  Have you gone under video options and turned everything down?

My apologies if these are obvious suggestions.

Daniel


----------



## Leopold (Jun 20, 2002)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Doc, do you have other software running in the background, e.g., antivirus software?  How's your video card?  Have you gone under video options and turned everything down?
> 
> ...




download ALL the latest drivers from video to sound. Go here and check out what the experts (read people who finnally debunked how to get it to run) say:

http://nwn.bioware.com/forums/viewforum.html?forum=49


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 20, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *can anyone get it to run with 64mb textures on?? i can't seem to get it to work..crashes left and right.. *




Not on the p3 800/Riva TNT2 at work no, but at home on my GeForce3 it works spectacularly.  I've crashed once at work opening an alchemist lab and never once at home even with all the textures and lighting and shadows and other graphical extras maxed.


----------



## Laslo Tremaine (Jun 20, 2002)

I got lucky last night and found a copy at Best Buy.

My system specs:
500mhz PIII, 
384mb RAM, 
GeForce 256 video card (32 megs DDR)
Aureal Vortec sound card (works fine)
Windoze 98 (I also have 2000, but I boot into 98 for all my game playing)

I let the program pick the graphics settings (800x600) and 32 bit textures.  Seems to run fine, all things considered....


----------



## Leopold (Jun 20, 2002)

Laslo Tremaine said:
			
		

> *I got lucky last night and found a copy at Best Buy.
> 
> My system specs:
> 500mhz PIII,
> ...




man you lucky stiffs that can get 32 and 64bit textures to work..mine crashes like hell unless i hit 16bit...


----------



## HalfElfSorcerer (Jun 20, 2002)

Now, don't get me wrong, I'm psyched about this game too.  I plan on buying it sometime soon.  But...well...I'll put it buntly:
Don't you people have LIVES?!?! 
Thank you for your time.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jun 20, 2002)

I'm running a PII, 400 MHz, playing in 1024x768 resolution, GeForce 4, and while it's a little slow, it's playing fine.

None of the Voodoo cards are supported, afaik.  I believe I read a quote where they said Voodoo 5s might work, but idk.


----------



## Leopold (Jun 20, 2002)

HalfElfSorcerer said:
			
		

> *Now, don't get me wrong, I'm psyched about this game too.  I plan on buying it sometime soon.  But...well...I'll put it buntly:
> Don't you people have LIVES?!?!
> Thank you for your time. *





i have a great one..it's called playing NWN when i can..


ps..your right about the halfling mafia..we are too smart to let others know we have an organization all to ourselves..


----------



## Henry (Jun 20, 2002)

HalfElfSorcerer said:
			
		

> *...I'll put it buntly:
> Don't you people have LIVES?!?!
> *




No, not currently - I died, had not saved recently, and had to respawn. 

For 3 years, I have been waiting for this game, watching the buzz, waiting patiently... and now you tell me NOT TO GEEK OUT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

humph.


----------



## Lazybones (Jun 21, 2002)

HalfElfSorcerer said:
			
		

> *Now, don't get me wrong, I'm psyched about this game too.  I plan on buying it sometime soon.  But...well...I'll put it buntly:
> Don't you people have LIVES?!?!
> Thank you for your time. *




Ha!  This from someone who calls himself HalfElfSorcerer.  Dude, this is a D&D board, of course we're going to get excited about this here.  If it were a home improvement board, some guy would be going on about his new propane BBQ...

Anyway, I'm a few hours into the SP game, with a Ftr2/Rog2.  I'm home sick  (no, it's real , not slacking off just due to the game), so I get to play around more than normal for a Thursday.  Tried the DM client--it's fun just spawning monsters and letting them go at it (sicked a gold dragon against 14 fire giants--the gold dragon kicked ass!).  Now I'm really eager to build my own module and take it for a test run...

Have fun, and see you online...


----------



## HalfElfSorcerer (Jun 21, 2002)

Ok, ok.  I admit that I was just yanking everybody's chain with that jest about having a life.  I'm probably just jealous.  Probably because I have relatively limited cash reserves (read: am 13 years old) and have to clear purchases with a higher authority (read: my parents).  I'm not much of a computer game person, despite the small fortune I've spent on computer games.  I hold out hope that NWN may be the first computer game I actually find a reason to play.  So, again, I apologize for attempting to bring you people to reality, where I am, at the present time, firmly rooted.  I guess I have to make do with watching my COMPLETE DVD SET OF "MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING CIRCUS!!!!"  HA HA HA HA HA!!!!! BET YOU DON'T HAVE ONE OF THOSE!!!
Oops.  Oh well.  Geek on, my friends, geek on.


----------



## Leopold (Jun 21, 2002)

HalfElfSorcerer said:
			
		

> *Ok, ok.  I admit that I was just yanking everybody's chain with that jest about having a life.  I'm probably just jealous.  Probably because I have relatively limited cash reserves (read: am 13 years old) and have to clear purchases with a higher authority (read: my parents).  I'm not much of a computer game person, despite the small fortune I've spent on computer games.  I hold out hope that NWN may be the first computer game I actually find a reason to play.  So, again, I apologize for attempting to bring you people to reality, where I am, at the present time, firmly rooted.  I guess I have to make do with watching my COMPLETE DVD SET OF "MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING CIRCUS!!!!"  HA HA HA HA HA!!!!! BET YOU DON'T HAVE ONE OF THOSE!!!
> Oops.  Oh well.  Geek on, my friends, geek on. *




sucks to be you!! MUHAHAHAHA  I laugh whilst I slaughter the enemy in NWN!!


----------



## Scorch (Jun 21, 2002)

*Tried out Multiplayer Last Night*

Warning:  Some techno geek stuff in here.  

Last night I told WizarDru and Valanthe that I would try and get a multiplayer game up and running on my server through my ADSL connection.  After messing around with CD Keys, Multiplayer Game on Player Client vs Multiplayer Game on DM Client, and Serverside characters versus local characters I was able to get a game up and running starting with Chapter 1.  We played characters we had each played through on the Prelude so we were third level with equipment.  I had to play on my server because I only had one CD key but it was playable.  The only lag we suffered was when my 5400 ROM drives thrashed to load data and send large text blocks.  Once stuff was cached in memory things ran smoothly.

I played Gunter Thyckeskull, 3rd level Half-Orc Barbarian (from Wizardru's Beta Story Hour).
Valanthe played, well, Valanthe, a third level rogue (from Wizardru's Story Hour).
Wizardru played Stabby Applebottom, another 3rd level barbarian from a one shot game we ran at Worldcon last year.

We got equipped then tackled the Penninsula Prison break.  We got as far as the inner prison before Valanthe's computer locked and we decided to call it a night.  Two hours had just flown on by!

Here are some of the highlights that I remember:

1) Gunter being dragged down to the dark side as he stands by and watches Stabby shake a poor woman down (alignment hit because we were partied).
2) Gunter getting drawn back to the light when Valanthe helped a poor person escape the prison riot.
3) Gunter getting his first Great Sword and naming it TOECUTTER!
4) Gunter being dissed by a guard while Valanthe sweet talks him and Stabby makes friends with him.
5) Stabby and Gunter running into a group of escaped prisoners and just letting loose with an industrial sized can of WHOOP ASS!
6) A prisoner taking a swipe at Stabby and he ducks under the blow! CRIT HIT!
7) Watching Cleave in action!  WHA-BOOM!
8) Running into a square and seeing escaped prisoners, charging into battle, and one of them opens up with a spell that nearly kills Stabby and takes Gunter down a few notches.  We then smile and say "Our turn, BIZATCH!"
9) Fighting in a sewer. Gunter and Stabby engage the prisoners and Val gets behind them and SNEAK ATTACKS!
10) Oh?!?  You gonna cast that spell while I am next to you?  Attack of Opportunity!!!! WHAM!
11) Val sneaking down a corridor looking for traps and then walks right up to a chest and gets SPIKED!  Granted, it was right after combat and were too jazzed to be careful.


----------



## Xar666 (Jun 21, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> man you lucky stiffs that can get 32 and 64bit textures to work..mine crashes like hell unless i hit 16bit... *




Post your system specs and OS.

I am running a P3 733mhz with 512MB RAM and a GeForce3 TI200 on WinXP Pro.  It runs smooth at 1024x768 with 64-bit textures and Quincux Antialiasing.


----------



## Leopold (Jun 21, 2002)

Xar666 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Post your system specs and OS.
> 
> I am running a P3 733mhz with 512MB RAM and a GeForce3 TI200 on WinXP Pro.  It runs smooth at 1024x768 with 64-bit textures and Quincux Antialiasing. *




AMD 1.4
Win XP
512mb DDR
GF3 Ti200 128mb
SB Live Audigy
U160 SCSI 9.1gb HD
3C905 NIC

I run my game at 1600x1200 at 16bit and it craps out any higher..i tried lower and it still heaved..i have the latest Nvdia drivers and it stil bombed. Installed the latest SB drivers same deal..so i set it to 1600x1200 at 16bit tex and been playing it ever since ...ps i hate that i can't change the font..


----------



## toberane (Jun 21, 2002)

I got it!  I finally got it!

OK, this might not be exciting to those of you who got your grubby little hands on the game 2 or 3 days ago, but I wasn't able to FIND A COPY ANYWHERE IN TOWN until today.

Getting ready to try to fire it up on my computer here at work, but I don't hold out much hope that it will actually work....

Can't wait to get home to my Athlon 1800 & GeForce4 Video Card.  

Leopold:  Have you tried lowering the resolution?  Simple solution, and you've probably already tried it, but I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Leopold (Jun 21, 2002)

toberane said:
			
		

> *I
> Leopold:  Have you tried lowering the resolution?  Simple solution, and you've probably already tried it, but I thought I'd ask. *




dropped it down a few notches to 1024x768 same deal..trying 800x600 tonite when i leave work...


----------



## Hikaru (Jun 25, 2002)

My Pentium III 600 Mhz 128 RAM Voodoo3 and myself feel like crying. :'o(


----------



## JCLabelle (Jun 25, 2002)

P2-350, 256 Meg Ram, GF2 32 mb, works great.  Graphics are at fastest, in 800X600, and it works great.  I'm using the 16meg textures.  The *only* noticeable problem I've had was when I used Polymorph Self to transform into an Umber Hulk.  The model of the Umber Hulk ( when played by me -- I encountered multiple Umber Hulks later and had no graphics slowdown ) seemed to cause problems while walking around.


----------



## Henry (Jun 25, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *AMD 1.4
> Win XP
> 512mb DDR
> GF3 Ti200 128mb
> ...




Doc, you got problems with THAT!?!?!?!?!

That's ten times the machine i've got!

AMD XP1600
Win98
512MB PC133 RAM
GF3 32 MB generic card
SB32 AWE
UDMA100 Hard drive

I was able to run up to 1024 x 768 with 64MB textures, but I set it down to 800x600 with 32 mb textures because it was getting a little choppy, and am fine with it there.

THe only thing I can say is - perhaps winXP is causing problems, or at least is putting too much overhead on the game?


----------



## D'karr (Jun 25, 2002)

*Man I need a new PC!!!*

I'm actually running it on a system that is very underpowered.  The only component I upgraded to be able to play it was the video card.

PIII 450
128 Mb RAM
Win 98SE
64 MB Radeon 7000
Old POS Soundblaster.

The game runs very slow at anything above 800x600 but I have it loaded with the highest resolution textures and it runs fine.  I was also able to run it at 1024 resolution but it was choppy at times.   Of course I'm not running any of the other video goodies and the sound breaks up once in a while.  But heck, the game runs.

Dude, I'm getting a Dell.


----------



## Leopold (Jun 25, 2002)

Henry said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Doc, you got problems with THAT!?!?!?!?!
> 
> ...




bleh i am about to nuke it and put win2k back on that bad boy. I think there is something going on amongst the drivers for the AGP controller and win xp as I get NV4_DISP.dll errors out the yang and i have the latest Nvidia drievers.

Working on this as my main workstation and then working on my sisters Duron 750 is like nite and day..no way i can go IDE ever again SCSI is the way to go...


----------



## Bass Puppet (Jun 25, 2002)

*N.W.N. Ad in Maxim Magazine*

Have you people seen this? The ad in the Maxim Magazine for N.W.N. The illustration for the Nymph is absolutely awesome. 

Does anybody know if they are using this same ad in other Magazines?


----------



## Willwright14 (Jul 6, 2002)

I was just wondering if you guys could help me out.
Im planning on buying NWN on Monday but is my computer good enough? these are the only specs  i know:
AMD Athlon 900 Mhz
128 MB Ram
NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro Display Adapter
Soundblaster AudioPCI

thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Leopold (Jul 7, 2002)

Willwright14 said:
			
		

> *I was just wondering if you guys could help me out.
> Im planning on buying NWN on Monday but is my computer good enough? these are the only specs  i know:
> AMD Athlon 900 Mhz
> 128 MB Ram
> ...





you can run it on that..make sure you update ALL of your drivers for that video card as it will be close..i think yoru video card will be your bottleneck there...


----------



## Willwright14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Does anyone know where or who i can go about updating my video drivers? i havent the faintest clue.


----------



## Leopold (Jul 7, 2002)

Willwright14 said:
			
		

> *Does anyone know where or who i can go about updating my video drivers? i havent the faintest clue. *





www.nvidia.com


----------



## noretoc (Jul 8, 2002)

Just thought I would mentino my setup.  I have a AMD k4 450 with a geoforce 2 64 meg and 327 ram.  I have been playing on the lowest setting possible.  Today, I punhced up everything.  64 meg textures and everything.  I lowered the quality down one nothc, so it didn;t slow down too much.  It ran like a well oiled machine.  It is a bit slow and choppy (But that is because it is 4 a 450) but I have the graphics pumped up, and it didn;t slow down anymore than usual.
I cant play movies though.


----------

